# The 5 puppies!! (at 10 days old)



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Did a little photoshoot 

I think these are gonna be stunning showdogs  cant wait to see their potential










































UPDATE!!!

Them again at 19 days old!!

V


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

wow wat wrinkly lil stunners 

luv their colors its lush.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They are beautiful - their colour is lovely.
Post more piccies as they grow - would love to see their little eyes when they open.

xx - Sophie - xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are adorable! Are they chocolate Labs?


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

sweet


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

They are so cutexx


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

rrrrrr there gorgeous


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they are so cute with their little noses and little paws


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

When you look at something like those pics, how can anyone say they don't like animals!!


Beautiful!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Awwww how adorable!!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

wow they're gorgeous, look at em stunners


----------

